# Dave's Vivariums . co . uk



## *Sazzle* (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone on here has ever ordered from Dave's Vivariums Custom Viv's
He has given me a quote today that seems very cheap, and I was thinking it seemed too good to be true.
Has anyone ever used this site?


----------



## Demonlude (Feb 17, 2009)

If I remember correctly, he used to use the forum under the username "ratking". As far as I know, his vivs are good, and he's a trustworthy seller.


----------



## Demonlude (Feb 17, 2009)

Here you go....

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-classifieds/313325-vivs-viv-stacks-made-order.html


----------



## *Sazzle* (Aug 1, 2008)

Cheers Demonlude for the info.
I shall place my order with him tomorrow.

I wish I could get the hang of searching on this forum. Would have saved posting a new thread :blush:

Thanks


----------



## stustan64 (Jun 3, 2010)

I have had a custom viv off Dave and it is all i expected and more. Just purchased some Ackies and i will be getting back in touch with Dave for there new custom viv which i'm also hoping to use for a tv stand. I have total faith in him and really would recommend him.


----------

